# Moyle mink



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Who uses them? Anyone want to combine an order to save some $$$? Anyone have any reviews on them?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have not used them yet but have heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I just combined an order and sent 2 coyotes in to Moyle Mink. The savings is not very significant. I have never used them before but they seem really nice to talk to on the phone and I hear nothing but good from people that have used them in the past.


----------

